# HONG KONG | Cheung Kong Center II | 206m | 674ft | 41 fl | U/C



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Just read the news today. They're finally redeveloping this building.




















The site is owned by Hutchison Whampoa so the name may stay. This building is currently 23 floors, and they're building a 47-storey Grade-A office building replacement. Square footage will increase by 37% up to over 490,000 sq ft. It has 180-degree harbor views and is one of the few projects expected to be available in the coming 3 years. 

和 記 大 廈 獲 批 建 47 層 甲 廈
和 黃 持 有 的 中 環 和 記 大 廈 ， 獲 批 重 建 為 一 幢 四 十 七 層 高 甲 廈 。
　　(星島日報報道)由和黃持有中環老牌甲級商廈和記大廈剛獲批重建，可由現時的二十三層商廈，重建為四十七層高的甲廈，總樓面大增三成七、至逾四十九萬方呎，若發展商落實重建，料將成為中區未來三年唯一的甲廈新供應，業界人士更預期，以重建物業擁開揚海景計算，質素將媲美區內頂級甲廈，令物業租值大幅提升。

　　屋宇署公布上月獲批建築圖則，顯示位於夏檙道十號的和記大廈，獲批建四十七層高的商廈，總樓面將達四十九萬三千四百九十六方呎；現時該廈樓高二十三層，每層面積約為一萬五千六百二十五方呎，整幢大廈的總樓面為三十五萬九千三百七十五方呎，重建後，樓層將增加逾一倍，令大廈景觀更開揚，物業面積亦大增三成七。本報就有
關消息致電和黃查詢，惟至截稿時未獲回覆。

　　和記大廈樓齡已達三十四年，由於為中環最早發展的商廈之一，故高度與鄰近的甲級商廈相比「矮了一截」。美聯商業董事黃漢成表示，現時該廈的租戶以律師行及投資公司為主，每方呎租金約六十餘元水平，若以實用面積計算，每方呎租金約八十至一百元，較今年高位已回落一成；由現時該區整體商廈售價下跌，拖累租金亦同步下調，預料於明年年中前，整區租金尚有最少一成跌幅。

　　事實上，中環區內甲級寫字樓未來新供應短缺，加上區內屬本港傳統商業中心區域，存在大量需求，惟該區已發展成熟，新供應極為珍罕，如和記大廈重建，甚有可能成為該區未來三年唯一的甲廈新供應，黃漢成解釋指，除在勾地表內的中環街市舊址用地外，該區現時基本上未有新用地可作全新甲級商廈發展之用，可見供應甚為緊絀。

　　第一太平戴維斯投資部資深董事袁志光指出，受金融風暴影響，整個中區的甲廈租金較年初高位時期下跌一成至一成半，惟不少大型公司近日開始撤出核心區域，預料該區甲廈的租金於明年仍有下調壓力。

　　袁氏續稱，雖然甲廈租金開始進入萎縮期，但每一個經濟循環周期約三年，倘若和黃選擇於明年進行和記大廈的重建工程，剛好可以趁租金下跌時施工，待升級工程於兩至三年完成後，便可以全新甲廈的姿態迎接新一輪黃金周期，並收取更高租金，於投資角度而言，回報更高。


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't read Chinese... is the new building still going to be called Hutchison House?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

raymond_tung88 said:


> I don't read Chinese... is the new building still going to be called Hutchison House?





> *The site is owned by Hutchison Whampoa so the name may stay.* This building is currently 23 floors, and they're building a 47-storey Grade-A office building replacement. Square footage will increase by 37% up to over 490,000 sq ft. It has 180-degree harbor views and is one of the few projects expected to be available in the coming 3 years.


47 floors eh? Slim chance the building could hit 200m?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

According to the following pictures...



















...an increase to 47 floors (approximately twice the current height, if the size of the floors remains the same as it currently is, which I presume it would not) would make it just a wee bit smaller than the AIG building - THUS SEVERELY OBSCURING AND FURTHER OBSTRUCTING THE BANK OF CHINA BUILDING!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> According to the following pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point? It's not like you wouldn't be able to see the Bank of China building at all...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That you wouldn't be able to see BoC's angles, as you clearly can in the two pictures above, even from an elevated level.

BoC's angles are a large part of what makes the building unique. Taking it away from a rather common vantage point is not cool, to put it mildly.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

I think the BOC will blend in more that way. I don't like the 2IFC effect... taller buildings should be further inland.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

First the Furama Hotel, then the old Ritz-Carlton, and now Hutchison House is gonna depart this life? We're gonna be seeing three office towers on the former (or soon to be former) site of two old hotels and a highrise office building.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> BoC's angles are a large part of what makes the building unique. Taking it away from a rather common vantage point is not cool, to put it mildly.


Agree. It's going to be mostly covered up front. But this is the price for progress. Wish they had built BOC right on the shoreline.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree also, but I'd be a hypocrite to be opposed to this while criticizing the NIMBYs that are sprouting up in HK. As long as the building is not massive, it shouldn't distract one's view from the BoC too much.

I definitely agree with the IFC POV though, something needs to be built to cover IFC up and blend it into the skyline.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

About time this ugly thing gets torn down!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*中環和記大廈重建後料租值升 *
26 November 2008
星島日報

和黃持有中環老牌甲廈和記大廈剛獲批重建，由現時的二十三層商廈，重建為四十七層高的甲廈。據該公司年報顯示，現時物業總樓面為五十萬三千七百一十五方呎，而重建後面積為四十九萬三千四百九十六方呎，減少一萬零二百一十九方呎。 

業內人士指，若發展商落實重建，料將成為中區未來三年唯一的甲廈新供應，業界人士更預期，以重建物業擁開揚海景計算，質素將媲美區內頂級甲廈，令物業租值大幅提升。 

現樓面為50.3萬呎 

屋宇署公布上月獲批建築圖則，顯示位於夏愨道十號的和記大廈，獲批建四十七層高的商廈，總樓面將達四十九萬三千四百九十六方呎；現時該廈樓高二十三層，重建後景觀更開揚。 

和記大廈樓齡三十四年，由於為中環最早發展的商廈之一，故高度與鄰近的甲級商廈相比高度較低。美聯商業董事黃漢成表示，現時該區甲廈的租戶以律師行及投資公司為主，每方呎租金約六十餘元水平，若以實用面積計算，每方呎租金約八十至一百元，較今年高位已回落一成；預料於明年年中前，整區租金尚有最少一成跌幅。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Site :


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Er wrong thread? That's the Ritz Carlton?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Er wrong thread? That's the Ritz Carlton?


Fixed ... took the photo on the wrong side of AIG.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

That's a great pic. I can't wait to follow this one. Just coz of the location this is gonna be the next major project to watch over :-D


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/1


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> I agree also, but I'd be a hypocrite to be opposed to this while criticizing the NIMBYs that are sprouting up in HK. As long as the building is not massive, it shouldn't distract one's view from the BoC too much.
> 
> I definitely agree with the IFC POV though, something needs to be built to cover IFC up and blend it into the skyline.


There will be a building built in front of 2ifc in the future, right at where the bus station is at now.


For Hutchison house plan, doubling the number of floors, and only increasing the floor space by 37%. I think that suggests it will be a thinner building than now. Here is why

New building: 493496 sq ft GFA/ 47 floors = 10499 sq ft per floor 

Existing building: 359375 sq ft GFA/ 23 floors = 15625 sq ft per floor


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

That's great observation Vincent. I would like a thinner and taller building.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone noticed the green scaffolding on the sides of the building lately? Is it being demolished?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*總部無角唔關風水 *
22 May 2009

【東方日報專訊】早前有報道指長實拒絕荷蘭領事館於中環長江中心舉辦「木屐」展，因「風水」問題，「屐」、「屐」聲不是很吉利，「李超人」（李嘉誠）昨高聲呼冤，說只是有關同事「後生、無經驗」，隨便說與「風水」有關。他又說，集團有二十多萬名同事，即使一個城市的市長，也不可能知道每件事，他事前不知道，直至看到報紙才知道有這件事。

他又強調，自己不是特別注重風水，同時不懂得研究風水，還主動透露興建長江中心時，原本大樓是四方形設計，後來自己決定將所有尖角削平，原因是他相信附近物業業主及租客都會歡喜，絕對不關「風水」事。

讚任總做得幾好

對於金管局總裁任志剛將於十月離任，「李超人」說與任志剛是好朋友，但不欲評論太多，總之他做得幾好。

*對於屋宇署批出和記大廈建築圖則，容許興建47層高商廈，有記者追問李澤鉅是否想將和記大廈重建，但他說這五分鐘沒有這個計劃，入則只是想知道現時和記大廈最多可以興建多少層。*

早前有證券報告指出，長實旗下半山壹號一期只有兩、三成買家成功上會，但李澤鉅就說這份報告的資料肯定是錯，因即供買家已經差不多一半。


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

so they are NOT rebuilding this, just getting a height allowance?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

From the article, it is not even getting a height allowance, but sounds more like just want to find out what is the height allowance. Li said "there is no plan (for redevelopment) in (that) 5 minutes" during the press con. 

So if Hutchison has submitted the plans to the BD and approved, this project may just be halted because of the economy. I am pretty sure this will come true soon


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If the Hutchison House gets redeveloped, should the Bank of America Tower get redeveloped as well?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Jim856796 said:


> If the Hutchison House gets redeveloped, should the Bank of America Tower get redeveloped as well?


Not in relationship with the Hutchison House.


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is this project cancelled?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Appears so - nothing on that building now.


----------



## jcruze057 (Nov 1, 2010)

_00_deathscar said:


> According to the following pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong tycoon Victor Li makes first major move as boss with revamp of Hutchison House tower*
Analysts say the value of the building could triple to some US$3 billion as Li looks to emerge from the shadow of his famous father, Li Ka-shing
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
June 7, 2018

Victor Li Tzar-kuoi has embarked on his first major project since taking over the reins of Hong Kong conglomerate CK Hutchison from his billionaire father Li Ka-shing with the planned redevelopment of the 44-year-old Hutchison House office tower in the city’s Central district.

Three people familiar with the plan said that CK Asset Holdings, the conglomerate’s property arm, had given tenants six-months’ notice to vacate the 22-storey building under a sale and redevelopment clause in their rental contracts.

The plan, which analysts said could triple the value of the building, marks Victor Li’s emergence from the shadow of his father, a Hong Kong rags-to-riches legend nicknamed “superman” for his deal-making prowess who retired at the conglomerate’s annual meeting in March at the age of 89.

“Victor Li has to show his capability to bring the conglomerate to a step forward after he took over the business empire,” said Phillip Capital Management fund manager Li Kwok-suen. “Redevelopment of Hutchison House will boost the asset value and beef up its property portfolio.”

The building is adjacent to the world’s most expensive commercial plot, a former car park in Murray Road that was sold to CK’s rival Henderson Land Development for a record HK$23.28 billion (US$2.97 billion), or HK$50,064 per square foot, in May 2017.

That sale has driven up the valuations of buildings in the area, which is Hong Kong’s main business district. A redevelopment of Hutchison House could lift its value to as much as HK$25 billion, analysts said.

“For Hutchison House, it is fair to estimate it could be worth HK$40,000 to HK$50,000 per square foot after the redevelopment,” said Alfred Lau, a property analyst at Bocom International, noting that asking rents at prime office buildings nearby, such as the International Finance Centre tower, have increased to about HK$200 per square foot.

Hutchison House has a total gross floor area of 500,000 square feet, meaning that based on that estimate it could be valued at between HK$20 billion and HK$25 billion after the redevelopment.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aug 3, 2018 
*Hello, Cheung Kong Center 2.0*
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_

A mini Cheung Kong Center will rise in Central in about five years.

A plan to redevelop Hutchison House was disclosed this week when CK Asset Holdings announced its interim results.

In a conference call with analysts, chairman Victor Li Tzar-kuoi said the reconstruction project would adopt the design of the group’s flagship Cheung Kong Center on Queen’s Road, Central.

Built in 1974, the redevelopment plan for the 23-storey Hutchison House secured the approval of the Town Planning Board in 2012. Construction will start next year.

The new office building will have 41 floors, compared with Cheung Kong Center’s 70 storeys.

Earlier this year, CK Asset sold the 73-storey The Center for a record HK$40.2 billion. The large cash pile provides a buffer for any earnings shortfall in the coming years before the new building is completed.

The reconstruction project comes as office prices in Central soar to record highs, driven by strong demand from mainland financial companies.


----------



## jchk (Jul 15, 2015)

Former building is now completely gone:


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Apparently one visit to Gaoloumi and I've already found a project I never noticed in my home city.










Report: New CK Asset chairman plans to redevelop Hutchison House in Hong Kong


The 22-story Hutchison House office building will have an end value of between HK$20 billion and HK$25 billion once remodeling is complete, the South China Morning Post reported, citing analysts.




www.spglobal.com




*New CK Asset chairman plans to redevelop Hutchison House in Hong Kong*
Victor Li Tzar-kuoi, the new chairman of CK Asset Holdings Ltd. and CK Hutchison Holdings Ltd., is looking to transform the HK$7.7 billion Hutchison House building in Hong Kong's Central district into an office structure worth up to HK$25 billion, the South China Morning Post reported, citing three sources familiar with the plan.

To pave the way for the remodeling, CK Asset reportedly notified tenants of Hutchison House to vacate the property within six months, the sources added.

Victor Li took over the chairmanship of the business empire from his father Li Ka-shing in May, making this the first major development the younger Li is enacting.

Analysts cited in the report said Hutchison House will have an end value of between HK$20 billion and HK$25 billion once refurbishment us complete. According to surveyors cited by the newspaper, the redevelopment of the 22-story building could cost the group about HK$5 billion, based on HK$10,000-per-square-foot building costs.

In 2012, the CK Hutchison conglomerate secured permission to redevelop the building into a 41-story tower, shorter than the 47-story building it got approval for in 2008. Different variations of plans for the building all spanned 500,000 square feet of gross floor area, the June 7 report added.

In a matter concerning a separate CK Asset project, Hong Kong's Urban Renewal Authority is widening the scope of ongoing archaeological work at the 50,000-square-foot site of its residential joint venture with the listed developer in the city's Wong Tai Sin area. The (Hong Kong) Standard, citing Radio Television Hong Kong, reported June 8 that the decision followed the onsite discovery of historical relics.

...

The project will involve the demolition of the 22-story building that currently sits to the site, and will be near the now U/C 2 Murray Road designed by Zaha Hadid. Estimated completion appears to be around 2023.

As of now I could not find any renders about this development. This seems to be quite common for buildings in Hong Kong.

Gaoloumi thread: 金鐘 | 和記大廈重建 | 41層 | 打樁 - 香港 - 高楼迷


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/15

Construction Projects, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

And as always no renderings ... the black box with surprise will open later 😄 I am really curious, what it will look. For me it is as important as the Zaha Hadid behind. Yes, that one is in the context of Bank of China Tower, but Cheung Kong Center II is much more visible in the skyline, especially in the Symphony of Lights.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The tower rising with the yellow crane and grey coverings is actually the *Murray Road Carpark* redevelopment. I haven't seen the Cheung Kong Center II's structure rise yet.









HONG KONG | The Henderson | 190m | 623ft | 36 fl | U/C


Former Murray Road Car Park Site | Central Project summary: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/05/31/zaha-hadid-architects-iconic-office-hong-kong-architecture/ Project facts Design: Zaha Hadid Architects Developer: Henderson Land Development Height: 35 storeys | 190m AOD Site cost: HK$23.3...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/7


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

I hope Cheung Kong Center II will be as classy as Cheung Kong Center (I). For me Cheung Kong Center (I) is in its clear and reduces structure one of the most beautiful buildings in Hong Kong.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @KillerZavatar, @hkskyline, now, bank of china tower will be very hidden 😭 😭


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Why did they, like, *not *swap it with the Henderson?! Why is this tower even on the front row of the harbour?! Who's unfunny idea was it to make this a box?!

It's not even halfway completed but I'll gladly give it a 1/10.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

thestealthyartist said:


> Who's unfunny idea was it to make this a box?!


Properties from Cheung Kong - Hutchison Whampoa (aka Li Ka Shing) is widely known in HK for their mediocre designs and management, including their residential and retail complexes. It is just unfortunate they own this plot of land and its redevelopment coincided with Henderson.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Scion said:


> Properties from Cheung Kong - Hutchison Whampoa (aka Li Ka Shing) is widely known in HK for their mediocre designs and management, including their residential and retail complexes. It is just unfortunate they own this plot of land and its redevelopment coincided with Henderson.


And the absolute worst part is that the company is touting it as a "landmark" that's "updating the elegant facade design of the original CKC". I have no words.

I hate to sound whiny but this building just irks me to my core.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

thestealthyartist said:


> Why did they, like, *not *swap it with the Henderson?! Why is this tower even on the front row of the harbour?! Who's unfunny idea was it to make this a box?!
> 
> It's not even halfway completed but I'll gladly give it a 1/10.


I was not impressed with the original Cheung Kong Center already, being a boring although nicely-lit box next to the iconic Bank of China. Rumor has it Li didn't want to upstage the state-owned bank and opted for a more neutral design.

The Henderson's site was originally a government parking lot. Redevelopment brought a huge bidding war and the site ended up selling for a fortune. CKC2 is a redevelopment of their old building and Li is perhaps thinking practical once again.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/29


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

did they demolish this small building to the left?  
Hong Kong. Feb/2012 Fev/2012 by EKatBoechat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Zaz965 said:


> did they demolish this small building to the left?
> Hong Kong. Feb/2012 Fev/2012 by EKatBoechat, on Flickr


The short parking lot on the left is now *The Henderson*. You can't see this project in the photo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/10


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

At the third picture there a lot of crane behind the flybridge. It is already the beginning consturction of the Harbourfront project?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2mchris said:


> At the third picture there a lot of crane behind the flybridge. It is already the beginning consturction of the Harbourfront project?


Yes I've updated this thread with more photos of the construction : HONG KONG | Victoria Harbour Reclamation Development News


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/1

IMG_2138_1_DxO by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23

221223160503_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------

